# Honda CR-V drivers?



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

Just curious how many other drivers out there are driving the CR-V. I had an existing lease on my primary car, a 2013 CR-V LX AWD, and I decided to try and make a few bucks off it. My feedback from passengers has been overwhelmingly positive, they definitely seem to appreciate the added space and improved ride vs a compact.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

No CR-V here, but I drive something similar. Very positive feedback as well. Lots of room in the back, higher up seating and much more comfortable than Prius.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Personally, I wouldn't use anything bigger than a compact sedan for ridesharing. MPG is definitely one of the biggest assets that determine how much you'll make.

Is a CR-V a terrible car? No. It's a great car and the 2015 refresh looks extremely nice and has great MPG but I wouldn't want anything less than the MPG offered on the Civic cause you gotta drive a lot and gas isn't cheap (atleast not here)...


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Personally, I wouldn't use anything bigger than a compact sedan for ridesharing. MPG is definitely one of the biggest assets that determine how much you'll make.
> 
> Is a CR-V a terrible car? No. It's a great car and the 2015 refresh looks extremely nice and has great MPG but I wouldn't want anything less than the MPG offered on the Civic cause you gotta drive a lot and gas isn't cheap (atleast not here)...


Would I drive it exclusively for Uber? Probably not, but it is my existing ride for everything else, and since I already budget X amount for gas every month anyway, I'm not using much more than I already use. My goal going into this was to make the car a neutral monthly expense, which so far I'm able to do, and then some. Now if I was doing this full time, a high MPG compact or a larger SUV for the XL service would probably make more sense. At the end of the lease I've got some thinking to do about what I'm going to replace it with.


----------



## XUBERX (May 26, 2015)

It works fine for p/t ubering, but if it was for f/t ubering a more fuel efficient car would make more sense.
Right now p/t I'm averaging $14-15 p/h after fees, gas, tolls, is not great but it helps to pay the bills at the end of the month.
I love my crv so I won't be changing it anytime soon.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

I've actually been using a 2014 Prius plug in hybrid as my commuting car lately, and I'm dying to Uber the hell out of it, but the lease and insurance are all in someone else's name, and switching insurance in a situation like that is a colossal pain in the ass. It's got a little less than a year and about 23000 miles left on the lease, I'm hoping maybe I can get my name put on their insurance and just pay the difference in the premium.


----------

